# Hello everybody



## sdf38 (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking down the list I see some other older folks(relatively speaking that is) as I'm 53 and have been lifting since High school (off and on, more on). I came to this forum by accident on doing research on GW-501516. When I was younger losing weight was easier, it's seems to be getting more difficult now(no problem bulking though as that was hard then). I'm more or less using the lean-gains method on a permanent and/or semi-permanent basis. 

Enough boring you  I'm more of a reader than a poster....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*sdf38* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM......


----------



## Kimi (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 18, 2012)

Yo Yo , good luck!


----------



## brazey (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !
You'll find this site is full of great information.


----------

